# Enablers.. it is time to step up



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

I thought with my K1 my skins and covers were bad..My k2 is now rivaling that

I want to know HOW many covers and skins you have for your K2, I can't be the only one who has this accessory fetish.. help a girl out. continue the enabling.. I will go first

Hi..My name is Patrizia.. and I have 9 K2 covers (this includes Medge go, Platform and excutives and of course my beloved Oberons... (I have to match my handbags!)

and approx 12 skins (have not used all the skins yet.. not even close).

YOUR TURN


----------



## kjn33 (Dec 8, 2008)

Patrizia said:


> I thought with my K1 my skins and covers were bad..My k2 is now rivaling that
> 
> Hi..My name is Patrizia.. and I have 9 K2 covers (this includes Medge go, Platform and excutives and of course my beloved Oberons... (I have to match my handbags!)
> 
> ...


Oh.My.God!!  That is so amazing-you are cracking me up! 9 covers? Seriously. I get the matching thing, but, wow. I just have to say Thank you-you have proven to my DH that my purse obsession, as he calls it, really isn't so bad!! LOL


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I firmly believe if you can afford it (which means all your bills are paid, your savings is set aside, etc.), it really doesn't matter what you want to spend your money on.  I can't say I have as many covers/skins/etc., but I spend what others would consider an ungodly amount of money on plenty of frivolous things like Disney pins.  To each her own!!!!!

Patrizia--I'd love to see a pic with all the stuff you have, especially to see the combinations you have planned for the skins you haven't used yet.


----------



## kjn33 (Dec 8, 2008)

I wasn't knocking her in the least, I think it's great that she's enjoying her kindle & it's clothes. I just thought it was amusing because I can picture her changing the cover every couple of days based on her bag.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

kjn33 said:


> I wasn't knocking her in the least, I think it's great that she's enjoying her kindle & it's clothes. I just thought it was amusing because I can picture her changing the cover every couple of days based on her bag.


LOL--my post was merely in support of Patrizia's need for justification.  I didn't read your message as a negative at all.

(And I'd love to be able to change my cover daily to match....well, my mood! But my "spare" cash is tied up with house stuff for the next few months.)


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Now that I have an Oberon, I realize that we buy these for our own satisfaction.  Hardly anyone will see my covers (besides the people who see my posts here).  I do most of my reading at home and even when I'm out in public, most people aren't going to notice my covers.  While I'm reading, the cover is bent back and no one would see the cover.

So, it's not as if we are trying to impress anyone with new clothing and handbags, right??  We just enjoy our accessories.

I agree that if the bills are paid and the person can afford them without running up credit car debt an interest, go ahead.  I do have to have some justifications to myself, but it doesn't matter what anyone else thinks.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

My boyfriend reads his Kindle at lunch at work, and has referred a few people to Oberon Designs. It's so cool.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

lol I took no offense.. and no I have no credit card debt, no kids to support (unless you count the fur ones) and yeah some of those skins are still in packages.. THAT is pathetic.. although my covers all have been used at one time or another, I did not count my two Etsy bags though.. 

I admit it, its like I am  with clothes.. if I can't decide and I really like something I tend to get one in every color (NO I am not that bad with the kindle stuff not yet anyway).. 

But I took NO offense to your post.. in fact it made me laugh.. we all have stuff we like.. like the Disney Pins.. or ummmm Kindle covers


----------



## brianm (May 11, 2009)

Patrizia.........  You remind me of a character named Betsy who collects shoes      Right on girl !!

          Brian


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

Ummm, one Oberon cover and one Decalgirl skin on Serenity.   {blushes slightly}

BUT! I DO have an Oberon cover for my journal and when I gave my K1 to my son, it went with an Oberon cover!   {feels better}

and I also have a strangedog and an MEdge cover for K1 that I am planning to sell soon {gotta take pix first}   {brightens up considerably}

patrisha


----------



## gajitldy (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi.  My name is Diane and I, too, have a cover problem.

Finch (K1) has purple ROH, saddle Creekbed Maple, and blue Raven.  Also 3 skins.

Belle (K2) has an M-Edge never used and 3 Noreve covers: Ebony & Ivory pebbled and the light purple.
Also 4 skins.  I love how sleek Belle looks in the Noreve but I am going to be soooooo tempted by the new blue Pond!

Diane

P.S. I also have handbags & shoe (mostly Birkenstock) problems.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

gajitldy said:


> Hi. My name is Diane and I, too, have a cover problem.
> 
> Finch (K1) has purple ROH, saddle Creekbed Maple, and blue Raven. Also 3 skins.
> 
> ...


I think there is a correlation between Oberon cover-lovers and Birkenstock wearers. 

L


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

Leslie said:


> I think there is a correlation between Oberon cover-lovers and Birkenstock wearers.
> 
> L


lol I had 10 pairs of Birkenstocks (some need new soles), 6 K2 covers (3 Oberons, 1 Amazon cover and 2 M-edge covers). I have bought 3 skins for the K2, but I'm still using the first one I put on it (Match Cover). I haven't found a need to replace it yet, and I like that it's dark and has multiple colors on it, so it goes with any cover I put on it.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

sorry I have to dispute that myth.. I am a girly girl.. the higher the heel , the strappier or sexier the better.. NOT a birkie person at all... I am all about the bling.. in fact I am like a three year old.. if it shines or sparkles I gravitate (no worries.. its mostly in my accessories now.. I dont do bling on the clothes.. LOL those days are over .. but I do love my Oberons..

Brian.

I would be mortified to share my shoe collection and bag collection numbers.. but I will tell you on the wall of my dressing room, my shoes are all in boxes on two walls, from floor to top... each box has a photo of the shoe (talk about your lost weekend!)  which is inside the box.. I still am figuring out where to put all the handbags.. 

I need a 12 step program

Leslie I do agree though.. it seems those of us with Oberons or cover issues.. also seem have a shoe handbag thing.. LOL


----------



## Kindgirl (Jan 31, 2009)

I have purchased 3 covers:  1 Oberon, 1 Strangedog, and 1 Noreve.  I've already sold the Oberon and am getting ready to sell the Strangedog, because I've found that the Noreve is the only cover I want to carry.  It was love at first sight.  So smooth, so sleek, so sophisticated... Now, I may go back and get more colors.  Maybe one for each season?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I had several covers for my K2, but discovered I only used 1 so I've sold all the rest of them and am down to just my purple ROH. Next week, I'll be ordering the new sky blue (design yet to be determined) I have 5 skins (Star Kiss, Six Pack, Surfer Dream, Flower Burst and a custom one Flores Agua in purple) I've only used the custom one since I got it. Surfer Dream and Flower Burst are still brand new. 

However, I did just buy the Radiosity skin for my Wii and the aloha black for my iPhone


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Patrizia said:


> Leslie I do agree though.. it seems those of us with Oberons or cover issues.. also seem have a shoe handbag thing.. LOL


Maybe we like leather. Should we ask about pants, vests, masks,


Spoiler



whips


? Oh, probably not. 

L


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Maybe we like leather. Should we ask about pants, vests, masks,
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Skirts, jackets, furniture.... 

My leather sectional is the best piece of furniture I've ever owned, absolutely love it!


----------



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

Well I have had a few K2 covers I'm ashamed to admit. I have sold them all pretty much . More than anything covers I have tried I have sold because they weighed more than what is comfortable for me to hold. So right now I have the amazon cover and I have an octo sleeve case in blue croc-style pattern. I find the amazon cover boring but lighter than some of the covers I have tried. I did just order the vizu/minisuit cover in brown. Its the style cover I have wanted from the start. Sort of a leather skin cover I just didn't want a black or pink one like most vendors were offereing. So as long as its light it should be my cover of choice and the only one I will be using from now on. I have had a few skins for the kindle but bought one at a time. Since this new cover will cover up most of the kindle I probably won't bother with skins anymore.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Hello.  My name is Marti.  I have the K1 cover that came with it from Amazon that no one liked.  I have a Waterfield sleeve case, 1 M-edge cover, 1 Oberon cover, 2 Borsa Bella kindle bags, 1 Decalgirl skin and 2 MightyBright lights.

I've had my K1 since the first of November.  I started out slowly with buying accessories.  I've had so many accessories for my ipods and figured that new covers and other accessories for kindle would emerge and they did.

I can see a correlation between buying handbags, totes and kindle covers.  I didn't realize it until I read this thread.  Then again, it may be the leather as some of you said.  I couldn't stop laughing at Leslie's comment about this.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Maybe we like leather. Should we ask about pants, vests, masks,
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Hmmmm..... that's a thought. I have two leather sofas, a leather recliner & office chair and also leather in my Commander, and am ordering the Oberon!


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

I tend to get a new handbag for every season. So far none have lasted more than one season. Well,they are still in good condition, I just get over them by then and go buy a new one. I hadn't thought about getting seasonal covers for my Kindle...with new skins of course. I have had 3 Strangedog, which I decided weren't what I wanted and passed them on to people who would love them. And 1 M-edge, which works well for me. I can't bring myself to buy an Oberon cover since it wouldn't work if my Kindle broke and I had to upgrade, but I desperately want several of the journals.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

again I have to dispute the myth.

I own no leather furniture.. LOL.. lots of leather bags, shoes boots and of course COVERS 

Maybe I am just odd


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Patrizia said:


> again I have to dispute the myth.
> 
> I own no leather furniture.. LOL.. lots of leather bags, shoes boots and of course COVERS
> 
> Maybe I am just odd


If you have leather bags, boots, shoes and covers, it sounds like you are supporting what I said, not disputing the myth. LOL. I don't have any leather furniture either, aside from the leather seats in my car. 

L


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

For K1 I have the original Amazon cover, a mivizu stand cover, an M-Edge Executive and 2 Oberons (wave and world tree) w/a DG skin.  For K2 I've got the M-Edge Platform and 2 Noreves (ocean blue and olive green) with DG Flower Cloud skin.  I was able to take off my Olga skin and place it back on it's original packaging and can use it again if I change my mind.  I've also got 2 BB Travel Bags (Lunar blue and Flora Roberts) and I just ordered a custom Hip Zip bag that should arrive in a couple of days.  I'm waiting to see what the new SKy Blue covers from Oberon look like and may buy one of them, but haven't decided yet.

I used to wear Birkenstocks, but after foot surgery 5 yrs. ago can no longer wear them.  I've switched to Keens.  I too have quite a collection of leather bags (mostly Coach and Dooney/Bourke).


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

MAGreen said:


> I tend to get a new handbag for every season.


Is that all? I'm lucky to go two months without a new bag of some sort. Sigh. Although the most recent Dooney I bought has lasted for about 6 months. I love it that much:
http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=28068

(in Brown, and yes it fits a K2 in the Oberon  )



> I hadn't thought about getting seasonal covers for my Kindle...with new skins of course.


Hmm... me neither. Seems like a good idea...


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

I have 2 covers, but I'm a guy, and I think these will probably suffice for a while.


----------

